# Bed frame joinery



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm building an upholstered bed for my daughter for her birthday and I need it built so I can take it apart to move etc. I'm not sure what joinery to use on the rails? Glue is out. All I can think of is pocket screws. I've seen clips at lee valley but I want something sturdier. The upholstery makes it tough. I was thinking m&t but I can't screw it to secure due to the upholstery. Any other ideas?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

To mount the rails use what the furniture companies do.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

+1 on Steve's comment. I built a queen bed and used similar hardware to what Steve linked from Rockler. It's very sturdy and allows the bed to come apart quite easily.


----------



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

You could use threaded inserts and then machine screws. I just built a crib and I joined the ends to the sides by inserting the threaded inserts into the 3/4" oak sides and then getting all thread and cutting it to length to go thru posts and then nice brass nuts for all thread.


----------



## Getting better (Dec 3, 2009)

I use bed bolts with the nut inlay ed into a tenon. If I could figure out how to post pictures on this site I would show you


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Those are all good suggestions. I just have to see since the bed including frame is upholstered how the will connect snugly and stay there ....my upholstery skills make the part not visible like where the brackets go about as neat as my unfinished basement.


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

I have used the hardware shown in the third picture of Steve's post. Got mine at Woodcraft. This hardware requires you to create a shallow mortise for both brackets, and a deeper mortise under the female side of the bracket. On the bedpost side, I did it with a router and a guide, but on the end of the rails I just cut them by hand with a chisel. Once the brackets are mounted, they can handle an incredible amount of weight.


----------



## TonyVT (Mar 17, 2015)

When I was building furniture we used the hardware in the third picture also. I have installed hundreds of those "clips".


----------

